# Sat TV question



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Have a remote cabin in Luce County near Newberry. For our annual fishing trip we always have to make the roady to Newberry to watch the Lions game. I have a Direct TV dish hooked up and if I bring a reciever from home (I am a Direct TV subscriber) I can watch all but my local channels which is where the Lions game is going to be aired. My question is if I get hooked up with Direct TV up there A: what is the local (Newberry) Fox affiliate and B: will they usually air the Lions or do they roll Packers style?
I'd prefer not to pay for 12 months of programming when I'm only up there for 2 months tops and the TV is only on in inclement weather or for 1-2 Lions games in the fall.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I believe Direct tv can expand your service to your vacation home. You should just call Direct Tv and talk to them.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Unless things changed you would have to make your other location "a new account" along with all the charges

I looked into it last year. All of your receivers are programmed toward local stations for the primary residence. Now that being said, my camp on the west-side (200 miles from home) was still close enough (if I perfectly tuned my dish) to get local channels, but only from like 8pm to about 8am. Totally useless for sport events. 

Something about the narrow beam of the transponders that carry the local signal. Unfortunately if local ABC, FOX, CBS and Public TV are available in the primary residence, the "national channels" are not. 

I'll check again this year. Maybe they made some changes or send me card to allow for nationals


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I believe FOX in the EUP comes from the Soo. I'd set
up an antenna and see if you can pick it up because that is what you will have to do anyway. I am in the same situation with Direct TV at our camp in Kalkaska.
My tv is old enough to require a digital box and I could'nt get FOX before the change to digital, but once I set up the box, I can get it fine with jsut rabbit ears. 

Now I use the box for the local channels and satellite for the rest. Just requires two boxes and remotes and a few seconds to switch from one to the other.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

For I think its $3 a month, you can have the national east feed of FOX, NBC and ABC.... UNLESS your local stations will not allow it.

We can't get any thing except for WBKB, which is a CBS station locally. Directv sends us the signals for ABC, NBC, FOX and a PBS station, all EAST channels. We can't get a CBS feed because WBKB won't let anyone in the area have it. If I'm not mistaken, the only station in Michigan that does that.....


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Those folks that full time in RV's move all over the U.S. with Direct TV and have only one account. I also have a friend that goes to Florida each winter and he just takes his receiver and has a second dish installed at that location. However, I believe that he has to notify Direct TV prior to this move. Not sure. 

I do know that if you go to the web site of Direct TV there is a FAQ section that could answer your question. Check it out.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

caseyj said:


> Those folks that full time in RV's move all over the U.S. with Direct TV and have only one account. I also have a friend that goes to Florida each winter and he just takes his receiver and has a second dish installed at that location. However, I believe that he has to notify Direct TV prior to this move. Not sure.
> 
> I do know that if you go to the web site of Direct TV there is a FAQ section that could answer your question. Check it out.


I have Direct and carry a box from home and a dish with me when we are RV'ing. I cannot get our local home stations (Traverse City area), only the satellite 
stations. I would have to treat it as a seperate account to get the TC stations. I get the local stations, if I want local weather, etc. from the antenna on the RV. we are in Utah right now and have the dish set up
for satellite and the antenna for local stations. Just have to push a button on control panel to switch back and forth.

At camp I set up a permanent dish and take an receiver from home with me for satellite. Antenna for local.

Hope there are no Direct TV police here.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

> At camp I set up a permanent dish and take an receiver from home with me for satellite​


This is what I am currently doing. However, my reciever from home is programmed to get 2,4,7 & 62 (Detroit area) as the local channels. The sat cannot get those at the angle it has to be set for in the UP. My NFL Sunday Ticket won't let me watch the Lions on the Ticket dedicated channel because it thinks I should be watching it on my local channels...which I can't do in the UP....
ALL THIS JUST TO WATCH THE LIONS! I am a glutton for punishment!


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Dish network has month -to -month service meant for RV's....this might work??????


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

bucko12pt said:


> I believe FOX in the EUP comes from the Soo. I'd set
> up an antenna and see if you can pick it up because that is what you will have to do anyway.


I agree, I have a dish at camp and a reciver from home for all sat channels on Direct TV and a rotary antenna for the local channels, I pick Alpena, Cadillac & TC as well as a couple of Canadian channels, though they're pretty fuzzy.


----------

